# Santa Rosa Sound Nip Tide Not So Bad



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Had not been in a while and decided to go Friday night 10/12 since there was no high school ball game and the weather was good. Only problem is that I have not done so well during nip tides in the past. 
Got on the water bout 10pm and it was like a bath tub in the Sound. Water was as clear as I have seen it in a long time. Saw alot of small fish and ended up with five keepers that were over 20". Missed one other that was as big. Tried to poke him as I was passing over him. Most of them were laying in stingray holes. Saw lots of big crabs as well. Beautiful night in God's outdoors.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

dang BD. Thats a nice group of flounder. Do you launch over by the Navarre bridge?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice mess!!!


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Dang! I was happy w/ 1 in Butcherpen Cove Sat night


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Bow thats a great night. Quality is getting better and will get better.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

tips n tails said:


> dang BD. Thats a nice group of flounder. Do you launch over by the Navarre bridge?


I usually put over at Oriole Beach ramp and head West.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Sweet mess of fish. Not to be a smart ass but I assume you meant NEAP tide?


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

FLbeachbum said:


> Sweet mess of fish. Not to be a smart ass but I assume you meant NEAP tide?


No offense taken, yes that is what I meant. Pardon my southern spelling.


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

Were they mainly near shore in bare sand or in the middle of the grass in a sandy patch?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

the way i understand neaps...most have a slow current.....but occasionally....its fast enough...
Please correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

dangermon said:


> Were they mainly near shore in bare sand or in the middle of the grass in a sandy patch?


All were in sand within 6ft of the beach.


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

Cool. Thanks. So close to the shore. Nice.

I tried Shoreline Friday night and it was bad but then again I was gigging from 2-4am in a high tide... nothing!


----------

